# 69 gto hood



## John Coody (Apr 4, 2017)

looking for an after market company for a replacement hood. Any suggestions?


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

Ames can help you out, they are one of the oldest and most reputable Pontiac vendors.

https://secure.amesperf.com/qilan/Detail_Web?part_num=D107&order_number_e=NDI5NzkwMA==
&web_access=Y

Contact them at 1-800-421-2637

http://www.amesperf.com/


----------

